# The best vampire teeth out there?



## CreepyKitty

Over the years, I have had a few pairs of the Scarecrow custom fangs. I wore them until about 4am in the morning one Halloween night and they were STILL going strong. I could eat, drink, and talk with them in. They were the small ones though, the bigger fangs tend to make you lisp a lot when you talk. hehe.

Here is a good site where they have a good variety of the Scarecrow Fangs.

http://www.vampfangs.com/shop/index.php?ref=1

Also if you don't like that site you can always type "Scarecrow Fangs" in a major search engine.

Hope I was of some help!


----------



## SumrCFD

I did the search thing, but I like recommendations so that I know a site might be worth the time and effort to order from. I hate to get things rolling, have to call the credit card company to cancel, and then starting all over again.

Thanks for that site. I love the blood vial necklaces as well so mayhaps I will pick up a few things. And small fangs are good as my SO is a biter .  Right now I am looking at the natural fangs on that site. Thanks again!


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Ah, Creepy...

This is a great site. Thanks, Love!


----------



## tignyx

ooooo, Vampire fangs. I might be going back to the vampire thing again this year. Its so hard to find good fangs. Definitely going to be bookmarking that site.


----------



## LHALLOW

I also have had great luck with that brand. I found them at the seasonal "Spirit Halloween Superstore" I just thought they were cool because they came in a coffin, but they hold up really well.


----------



## CreepyKitty

LOL LHallow I thought that same thing when I bought my first pair! They were the regular-sized type that wax-molded in. Jeez I even forget how long ago that was. Anyway my second pair were probably the coolest ones ever I was at a Spencer Gifts and got some Silver Scarecrows. Gawd they rocked. Not even really sure if they still make them or sell them I have not seen them since then. The last time I got some I got the "Sabers" which LOOKED really good, but I had a hard time with them. They were just a little too big for me and I ended up going back and getting the smaller ones, which were still effective and I could do much more in them (like eat and drink) LOL.

That website has a ton of different Vampire stuff. My friend and I have ordered a couple of things from there too.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows

Check out http//:www.dentaldistortions.com/ 

These teeth are so much more than "the basic out of the box one size fits all fangs"! You fit them to you own teeth and they only cover the front. 
With the less obtrusive teeth, your speech is not affected.

If you feel like making them fit like you grew them yourself, a little sanding with a dremel and the fitting process let you make some amazingly great fitting teeth!

The creator/owner, Thad Whitley, was a dental tech for years before he got into making FX teeth.

I highly recommend these teeth! (They are a bit pricey, but you get what you pay for!)

I have a set of "zombie" teeth that I can speak clearly with, drink, and even eat (softer foods! no apples!) while wearing.


----------



## SumrCFD

Also found a guy in NC that does custom teeth, waiting on a quote now. Anyone else wanna travel here for a fang party?  

http://www.graysonwolf.com/fx-fangparty.php


----------



## Wolfman

These are way cool, and cheap, too. We had a Dental Mechanic doing ours in Vancouver, but these look to be even better.


----------



## SumrCFD

I ended up having Grayson stop by the house and fit my SO with a set of fangs. It was a big hit and I cannot wait until Halloween.  The guy was awesome and I highly recommend him.


----------



## FX Pitbull

teeth by dnash is awesome also if anyone is still loking, far more choices and great guy to boot


----------



## ScardeyCat

I've ordered from these guys before, good price, good product, speedy shipping.
I have some Scarecrow fangs that are gold. I agree they are the BEST.

http://nightmarefactory.com/shop.html

*Click on 'Fangs and Teeth'*

AWESOME. They fit, you can drink, be careful -- eating's not so good, but they last all night and have a really custom fit, and you can wear them again and again.


----------



## FX Pitbull

http://www.teethbydnash.com/frames.html

go to the custom fangs page (link in top left corner) blows scarecrow, billy bob, wolf, etc out of the water!


----------



## ScardeyCat

You are right -- Dnash is incredible, I couldn't afford those at the time.
His stuff is unbelievable, I've seen his work before. Wish I could get some of those, maybe next year. Thanks for the link. I was thinking the Scarecrow fangs for smaller budgets.


----------



## FX Pitbull

no problem


----------

